
Ask HN: Are CIO/CTO roles more vulnerable than other C-Suite roles? - thekhatribharat
Specifically, I want to ask the following:<p>1. Are CIO&#x2F;CTOs more easily replacable than other C-Suite execs? - maybe because there&#x27;s more talent competing here than other C-Suite roles.<p>2. Do CIO&#x2F;CTOs have shorter career spans? - maybe because keeping pace with technology is much harder (compared to other business functions) and if you&#x27;re left behind, you&#x27;re no longer relevant. I understand that this role is part technology and part business&#x2F;leadership, but keeping pace with technology and competing with new generation tech leaders (vs leaders in other business functions) is much harder.<p>3. How do C-Suite execs &#x2F; board view the CIO&#x2F;CTO role?<p>4. On average, do CIO&#x2F;CTOs make less than other C-Suite execs?
======
cimmanom
Are these questions prompted by a specific observation or experience?

~~~
thekhatribharat
Not really, just been thinking about this.

